# Hibernate mehrfach doppelte Einträge in der Ergebnissmenge



## kotoko (9. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

habe ein kleines Problem. Aus einer simplen Criteria-Abfrage die als eigentliche Ergebnismenge nur 6 Einträge zurückgeben kann ( da nur 6 Einträge in der Tabelle) sind 44 Einträge in die Ergebnismenge. Woran könnte das liegen? Ist das ein bekannter Fehler oder Problem?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Criteria-Abfrage:

```
Criteria criteria = session.createCriteria(Benutzer.class);
tmpBenutzerList = criteria.list();
...
return tmpBenutzerList
```

Info:
DB- Einträge 

```
Benutzer1
Benutzer2
Benutzer3
Benutzer4
Benutzer5
Benutzer6
```

Ausgabe der Ergebnismenge:

```
Benutzer1
Benutzer1
Benutzer1
Benutzer1
Benutzer1
Benutzer1
Benutzer1
Benutzer1
Benutzer1
Benutzer2
Benutzer2
Benutzer2
Benutzer2
Benutzer2
Benutzer2
Benutzer2
Benutzer2
...
...
...
```


----------



## SlaterB (9. Sep 2010)

kommt mir irgendwie vertraut vor als eines der vielen Bauchgefühle gegen Criteria

[#HHH-1781] Criteria query returns duplicate results when root class contains eagerly fetched many-to-many collection - Hibernate JIRA
bzw. goggle-Suche 'hibernate criteria double results'

aus Interesse nebenher: funktioniert es mit einer normalen HQL-Query
> Query query = session.createQuery("from Benutzer");
> tmpBenutzerList = query.list();
?


----------



## kotoko (9. Sep 2010)

Ja, das mit der Query hat funktioniert. Vielen Dank.

Vielleicht kannst du mir ja auch bei diesem Problem einen Tipp geben!?
http://www.java-forum.org/datenbank...athematische-operationen-criteriaabfrage.html

Danke


----------



## SlaterB (9. Sep 2010)

im Link steht auch eine Option für Criteria am Ende, wenn auch nicht besonders schön,
gesehen?


----------



## kotoko (9. Sep 2010)

Jo, das funst auch . Danke.

Weißt du etwas zu meinem anderen Problem bezüglich der mathemathischen Operationen in Criteria und ob man nach Transienten Werten sortieren kann?

Vielen Dank


----------



## SlaterB (9. Sep 2010)

hätte ich schon was zu geschrieben, wenn ich es wüßte 

ein Grund mehr gegen die Verwendung von Criteria für mich, aber habe auch nicht genau geschaut, ob es dazu Spezialmöglichkeiten gibt, 
in SQL/ HQL geht vielleicht


> SELECT x*sum(y) from Z
> WHERE ...
> ORDER BY x*sum(y)


----------

